# Any beginners in Atlanta want to ride together?



## dustybottoms (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been riding for about 2 months and have logged roughly 700 miles. I'm still slow, but am in love with this sport.

I'm looking for someone to push me, and perhaps someone that I can help push. I've never ridden with anyone though and would love to find someone at about my riding level.

Any ideas? I'm in the Buckhead area and usually do this ride...Link


----------



## brodymom (Jul 29, 2009)

You should check out the ATLBIke.org and the Southern Bike League websites. The SBL site has a calendar of rides for every day of the week. I have done the rides out of Atlanta Cycling in Vinings - they do a 21 mile loop Tuesday and Thursday nights - no drop - and a great group of people.

There is a ride out of Hiram (mile 13.5) on the Silver Comet Trail that is also great - typically on Saturday mornings. You can find information about it on Atlbike.org.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

dustybottoms said:


> I've been riding for about 2 months and have logged roughly 700 miles. I'm still slow, but am in love with this sport.
> 
> I'm looking for someone to push me, and perhaps someone that I can help push. I've never ridden with anyone though and would love to find someone at about my riding level.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm in the Buckhead area and usually do this ride...Link



Also, check with the LBS around your area. The Atlanta Trek shops on the southside have organized rides several days each week!

Would join you but live 30 miles south of Atlanta.

Good luck and keep riding!


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's a very comprehensive list of Atlanta Metro and rides.

http://sadlebred.com/atlroadrides.html


----------



## k2biker (Aug 12, 2002)

There's a good group ride from the Atlanta Cycling Vinings store on Saturday mornings. Does a mix of the Monday and Thursday routes but stays together. 

I actually lead rides for a couple other beginners. If you're interested, drop me a line clmyrickjr at gmail dot com.


----------

